
I bought my mom a Chromebook Pixel and everything is so much better now - webwanderings
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10884918/i-bought-my-mom-a-chromebook-pixel-the-divergence
======
sithadmin
> My mother loves Steve Jobs so much she got a little teary when I gave her a
> Chromebook Pixel for Christmas. She didn't open the box for almost 10
> minutes, because the idea of having a tech product that didn't come from
> Jobs bothered her so much.

Well, at least I don't have to deal with Jobs-worship when I assist relatives
with technology. Could be worse I guess.

